

I Just Moved Back To Britain After 20 Years Abroad — Here’s What’s Changed - nyodeneD
http://www.businessinsider.sg/i-just-moved-back-to-britain-after-20-years-abroad-2014-6/

======
onetimeusename
Meh, just a guy making sweeping generalizations from a personal political
perspective.

